# I started a S.A. discussion/motivation group in NYC!



## detweiler (Aug 2, 2009)

*I started an S.A. support/motivation group in NYC!*

What's up New Yorkers!

Please check out the free Meetup I recently created which meets regularly at Bryant Park:

http://www.meetup.com/Boost-Your-Confidence-NYC/

We talk about our challenges relating to confidence, shyness and social anxiety, come up with strategies to go for what we want in life, and support/encourage each other.

We've met twice so far and it's been going really well. No pressure or expectations-just come as you are. Hope to see you there!


----------

